# Javascript wanted



## casanova (Feb 25, 2008)

I need a javascript that can determine the most frequently occuring color in an image and set the windows background color to the most frequently occuring color.

Java scripters, any1 here.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 25, 2008)

Not possible using javascript AFAIK!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 25, 2008)

You want it in Java or JavaScript?


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2008)

possible in java using image processing class
search a bit


----------



## casanova (Feb 25, 2008)

Want it in Javascript. Couldn't find one. 

Might be something else that can do that will work as long as I can find a way to call it through a javascript.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 25, 2008)

JavaScript is client-side scripting, you wont be able to do it even then unless you make the user run some particular thing which returns to your script.

And no, JavaScript has no image processing libraries.

Better use a Java Applet?


----------



## casanova (Feb 25, 2008)

I would be running that off my comp itself. I would be triggering this from a software that I use which supports calling Javascripts.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2008)

casanova said:


> I would be running that off my comp itself. I would be triggering this from a software that I use which supports calling Javascripts.



may be u could use JSP for that if its a web app.


----------



## casanova (Feb 25, 2008)

Its not a web app. Sadly, I can't manage to do this on my own as I have never handled images previously and completely out of coding these days.

A brief description on how I would make the script act,
1. An image in a particular folder would be changed regularly
2. Once this image is changed, the javascript would be triggered. Incase there is a tiny application that can do that and exit, it would be fine as well.

Found this algorithm. No idea on how to implement it though


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't get your idea even now, what language are you writing your software in? Doesnt it have image libraries?

JS can't help with images, forget it. Nor does it allow calling other executables, so using it as a link is not possible as well.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> I don't get your idea even now, what language are you writing your software in? Doesnt it have image libraries?
> 
> JS can't help with images, forget it. Nor does it allow calling other executables, so using it as a link is not possible as well.


yup thats the security measure.

u may consider M$ .Net 

Can u be less terse, elaborate it concisely.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 26, 2008)

> u may consider M$ .Nert


Yaar, is it always required to use this language with all things MS, whether good or bad  . Its quiet annoying.

Anyways, Yup, a .NET app will do i think, whether a Windows Form or Web app. There is not much diff anyways in .NET. Even with aspx pages, code running on server will have full access to whatever resource you want.


----------



## casanova (Feb 26, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> I don't get your idea even now, what language are you writing your software in? Doesnt it have image libraries?


I haven't written any softy. But a few of the softwares I use allow calling a javascript.



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> JS can't help with images, forget it. Nor does it allow calling other executables, so using it as a link is not possible as well.


Good that I asked first rather than jus googling for the impossible.

Can it possible with a VB script. This does allow calling an exe for sure, can it handle images


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

I use a JS in one of my sites, which can handle images and picks up the color from it. I think it can't be used in ur case.


----------



## casanova (Feb 26, 2008)

If it picks up the most frequent color, then I think it might be what I was looking for.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

^ it wont. It can just pic one color at a time. Infact its a color palette JS. But maybe you can play with the codes. You can find the js here: *johndyer.name


----------



## casanova (Feb 26, 2008)

Not what I need.

i just came across this vbscript

I wonder if it can be tailored to fit my needs


----------



## casanova (Mar 3, 2008)

I have now managed to write an algorithm that would do my job. Can some1 convert this algorithm to vbscript or a javascript



> image=read_the_image(d:\casanova.jpg)
> colours_found=0
> width=get_image_width(image)
> height=get_image_height(image)
> ...


----------

